# milk



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what kind of milk you guys drinking? for years ive been drinking about 3 pints of semiskimmed a day. thinking of changing to full fat for extra calories, are there anything else im missing out on the full fat?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Blue lids instead of green.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i drink skimmed 1 pt a day


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The stuff with the green lid, in my tea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 300ml x 3 times a day and sometimes a glass with a meal.. not bad for someone who fuking hates milk :lol:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I've just stopped drinking milk as much as I was told to cut down to see if it reduced my spots and it did. But when I do drink it,blue (full fat) is the way forward....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

IIRC the fat difference between full and semi-skimmed milk is only 2%, and full milk retains more good nutrients.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

has any one tried gold top stuff jersy cow once is even fattier than blue lid


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Out here in E Anglia the ordinary full milk is as rich as the Channel Islands milk you pay more for in towns!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's like drinking cream. :-(


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lovely stuff! You can smell the grass...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

never tasted it my self .. my uncle drink like one liter of it a day


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

isnt full fat (blue top) very highi in saturated fat though? if im driniking over a litre a day?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Why drink it at all? far better sources of unprocessed protein,carbs and fat to be had


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> isnt full fat (blue top) very highi in saturated fat though? if im driniking over a litre a day?


So?

Recent reports said people who drink milk actually have a lower incidence of stroke and cardio-vascular disease.

And milk's a cheap and plentiful source of protein which can be drunk plain and used in all sorts of foods, and still delivered here


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i drink it for extra calories. im eating 5-6 meals a day and 3-4 shakes. and in 3 of those shakes i want to use milk to bump up the calories a bit, always have used green, just wonderinfg about blue top for extra calories/

what would you suggest para?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> So?
> 
> Recent reports said people who drink milk actually have a lower incidence of stroke and cardio-vascular disease.


really? i thought alot of saturated fat was a big no no. which is why olive oil is so good ( i drink this too lol) as its high in mono-unsaturates


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I have full fat Lactofree. Yum.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I love milk, have recently bumped it up again. Hoping to starte rippetoe starting strength he recomends a gallon a day.

I think thats a bit much, 2 litres is enough for me. Full fat.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

2 litres is about 4 pints right? whats a gallon? 4 litres?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Dan said:


> I have 300ml x 3 times a day and sometimes a glass with a meal.. not bad for someone who fuking hates milk :lol:


I feel for you. I eat 2 egg's a day, feeling sick every time i do. You should see how i have to eat the yolk, i break it up into little pieces and swallow them with water, it's hilarious to watch cause i go all ugly in the face.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> really? i thought alot of saturated fat was a big no no. which is why olive oil is so good ( i drink this too lol) as its high in mono-unsaturates


A Swedish doctor and others are gaining a lot of support for the idea that it's not saturated fat that causes atherosclerosis, but contributes to arterial plaque build-up in areas with chronic low-level imflammation caused by infections and/or toxins.

This chimes with the fact that for centuries humans have had a diet high in saturated animal fats without a high incidence of cardio-vascular disease.

Transmission of infections is greater where mobility is higher. He has had success treating CVD with antibiotics.

Find out more by Googling cholesterol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> 2 litres is about 4 pints right? whats a gallon? 4 litres?


Yes mate just under 4 liters. Its an easy way to get calories in, handy aswel if out and about.

Aparently it has or increases igf1. I read it in a debate about rippetoes gallon recomendation.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i drink it for extra calories. im eating 5-6 meals a day and 3-4 shakes. and in 3 of those shakes i want to use milk to bump up the calories a bit, always have used green, just wonderinfg about blue top for extra calories/
> 
> what would you suggest para?


I use oils Dom,Hemp is my favourite but plenty of choices.Fine oats or nuts/fruit would also be a preferential alternative


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

FULL FAT.

Always have always will.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I use oils Dom,Hemp is my favourite but plenty of choices.Fine oats or nuts/fruit would also be a preferential alternative


yep i drink olive oil. eat nuts etc. i just need more calories lol!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nemises said:


> Yes mate just under 4 liters. Its an easy way to get calories in, handy aswel if out and about.
> 
> Aparently it has or increases igf1. I read it in a debate about rippetoes gallon recomendation.


is that any type of milk?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

This is the kind of milk I want. Anyone know where you can get it in the UK?

C5ZO3B2butg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol joe wondered how long it would take you to get in here


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> lol joe wondered how long it would take you to get in here


You're just enticing me now........ :lol: :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I hardly eat anything tbh, 2 full cooked meals per day. I have been drinking 6 pints plus of full fat milk everyday. That dont include the 2 to 5 bottles of milkshake i drink per day lol. I must be close to a gallon a day some days tbh. Some would say im drinking too much but without it i wouldnt get half calories i do in per day. It aint been a problem for me so far. I would like to be able to eat more solid foods but im not willing to force feed myself. I love the stuff, strawberry milkshakes 250 cals per drink.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> http://www.menshealth.com/men/health/heart-disease/saturated-fat/article/a03ddd2eaab85110vgnvcm10000013281eac
> 
> This article suggests there is no proof that a diet high in saturated fat increases your risk of heart disease.


That's not new news..... It's just a secret shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> is that any type of milk?


I think it is any but levels are alot lower in our milk compared to american milk.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

AFAIK true raw milk is not even pasteurized! It's not illegal to sell, but commercial dairies won't bear the risk of transmitting infections, so you can only get it direct from farms, all of which nowadays must be tuberculin tested.

"Organic" is a bit OTT too, since most dairy pastures have always been unsprayed, and modern cattle feed is very pure with no GM or animal products.

So ordinary milk is very good for you.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> AFAIK true raw milk is not even pasteurized! It's not illegal to sell, but commercial dairies won't bear the risk of transmitting infections, so you can only get it direct from farms, all of which nowadays must be tuberculin tested.
> 
> "Organic" is a bit OTT too, since most dairy pastures have always been unsprayed, and modern cattle feed is very pure with no GM or animal products.
> 
> So ordinary milk is very good for you.


I had some unhomogenised milk recently direct from the dairy and it was lovely. Could tell the difference even in tea.

I have never had a shake with water - always milk. Not only is it nutritionally better but it also tastes nicer. I just try to have skimmed milk for a PWO shake and proper whole milk the rest of the time.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

http://www.seedsofhealth.co.uk/resources/dairy/index.shtml

http://www.thegoodsshed.net/index.php/buy-kentish-raw-unpasturised-milk/

According to Wiki only illegal in Scotland



> Legal status
> 
> [edit]Worldwide
> 
> ...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> I had some unhomogenised milk recently direct from the dairy and it was lovely. Could tell the difference even in tea.
> 
> I have never had a shake with water - always milk. Not only is it nutritionally better but it also tastes nicer. I just try to have skimmed milk for a PWO shake and proper whole milk the rest of the time.


I always drink unhomogenised stuff. Usually get it from the supermarket. I find sainsburys has the best stocks. They do a ltr bottle of gold top, and it says on label like milk used to be 'I think'. They also do a 750ml unhomogenised jersy one. Morrisons do a yorkshire milk that isn't homogenised. And tesco have a finest jersey milk, but don't carry much stock if any.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

A guy who i totally respect awsome physique always 200lb ripped said to me about a milk belly like a beer belly anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Homogenized, sterilized, UHT and any skimmed milk taste foul!

Interestingly, Jersey and Gurnsey cows give less milk than Friesians, for instance, whose milk is now equally high in butterfat, so Channel Islands gold top milk is marketed straight at a premium, while other milk has some of the cream removed for sale separately.

Even so he oridnary full milk delivered out here is still very creamy - and every bit as good as anything they produce in the US!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

usually semi-skimmed but move to fully skimmed for tea and coffee when dieting

tastes like crap but thats cause theres nothing in it!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

round 2 said:


> A guy who i totally respect awsome physique always 200lb ripped said to me about a milk belly like a beer belly anyone else heard of this?


This is interesting, but I think unlikely, as a beer belly is typically down to carbohydrates and increased insulin resistance in men with lower natural test levels.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Why not go to a farm and have it straight from the cow, then you get all the goodness.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i drink a few pint of full fat milk, just like the old school


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> This is interesting, but I think unlikely, as a beer belly is typically down to carbohydrates and increased insulin resistance in men with lower natural test levels.


yeah i was thinking more like roid guts?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

round 2 said:


> yeah i was thinking more like roid guts?


Again, I suspect roid gut is through eating too much carbs, not fats.


----------



## Welsh (Dec 22, 2008)

full fat (blue milk) drink atleast 2pints a day of that


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> I always drink unhomogenised stuff. Usually get it from the supermarket. I find sainsburys has the best stocks. They do a ltr bottle of gold top, and it says on label like milk used to be 'I think'. They also do a 750ml unhomogenised jersy one. Morrisons do a yorkshire milk that isn't homogenised. And tesco have a finest jersey milk, but don't carry much stock if any.


Yeah I have heard that. This was picked up from a fridge that the dairy sells direct :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Lol. What do you seriously think about the whole saturated fat thing though? I eat a lot of full fat beef mince just cos it's very cheap calories and protein, but it has loaddds of sat fat! Also both my grandmas have had heart attacks (both still alive) so I'm even more concerned about how my saturated fat intake could be affecting my cholesterol.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/82350-does-high-cholesterol-really-cause-heart-disease.html


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm drinking over 4pints a day of blue lid,cannae beat it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> Lol. What do you seriously think about the whole saturated fat thing though? I eat a lot of full fat beef mince just cos it's very cheap calories and protein, but it has loaddds of sat fat! Also both my grandmas have had heart attacks (both still alive) so I'm even more concerned about how my saturated fat intake could be affecting my cholesterol.


Read the articles on CVD, stay fit and active, and don't worry! :laugh:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i love cow juice:thumb: dont really know too much of health implications but when i cut down on the stuff i was run down a lot more so long live the stuff IMO:thumb:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

my best mate is dairy farmer get all my milk of him cant beat it.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

full fat milk ftw!!


----------

